
Climate Change Insurance: Buy Land Somewhere Else - mooreds
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/30/realestate/climate-change-insurance-buy-land-somewhere-else.html
======
mooreds
FYI, if you are looking for a community that is resilient (which seems a wiser
course to me than loading up on medicine, guns, and seeds in a remote area),
check out this list of transition towns:
[https://transitionnetwork.org/transition-near-
me/](https://transitionnetwork.org/transition-near-me/)

